# What is your goal as a pen maker



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 7, 2012)

This isn't a question of why, but more to what end. I'll start.
 My goal as a pen maker it to make a better pen. I'm proud of the first pen I ever made but if the one I make this week looks like my first one I'll take myself out behind the wood shed and give myself a good beating.  I like to challenge myself to do something new/ better with each one. Either better fit, finish, style or just something I never tried before. I found that turning out the same basic pen time after time wasn't fun for me and that is what made me think about my goal as a pen maker. Your turn.


----------



## ericofpendom (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm with you on this one. I want to be producing pens that people will desire and appreciate. I have found so much inspiration from this forum now all I need is the time to try everything. (and the money obviously)


----------



## mredburn (Jul 7, 2012)

I look for new horizons and challenges, to take the difficult and master it.  I want to make pens that are one of a kind and yet that inspire others to say, "how did he do that ?" and "I can do that", and "that gives me an Idea".


----------



## mredburn (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Just as I first posted I heard in my head the Star Trek theme with "and boldy go where no one has gone before" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Back to reality:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CREID (Jul 7, 2012)

Quote  I'm proud of the first pen I ever made but if the one I make this week looks like my first one I'll take myself out behind the wood shed and give myself a good beating. End quote

Wow, the reason I don't comment on most of the pens shown here is because the quality and beauty is as always in the eye of the beholder. Don't sell yourself short, someone may like the first one better than some or maybe even most of your subsequent pens. Who knows.
If you insist on going behind the woodshed, I have a of agravation to get rid of, if ya need the help.

Curt


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 7, 2012)

My goal is to remain interested in going out to the shop and playing  around with making pens and playing around with new ideas.  I got bored with gluing in brass tubes and turning square blanks round then pressing 5 parts together to make a pen really quick so my kit pen making is down to about 2% of what it was several years ago.

The day or week when I decide that I'm bored with pen making all together, you'll see the largest tools and supplies sale the forum has ever seen! :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 7, 2012)

When I sold my first pen, it was a great feeling.

As a child, I brought home "works of art" and was consoled with the "you are VERY GOOD at many things,........." (My art was not noteworthy).

Then, the first turning class I took I earned the distinction of being the first person the instructor had ever had who could BREAK the tool, less than half an hour into the lesson!!

So, when I got to the point I made a pretty good pen, many months later and took a few to the show (Dawn is an exceptional stained-glass artist who was doing very well in shows--so I just added a couple pens to her booth).  Then, it happened!!!!  Someone wanted a  pen badly enough to PAY for it.

I Made something they would PAY for!!! 

Artist???  NO   But a craftsman----yes!!!  And, always a pretty good salesman.  So, I made more.

They bought more.

I made better.

They bought better.   And paid more.

For over a decade!!!

Then, on the way to a show, my car and Dawn's 20 foot trailer swerved off the road and the trailer crashed onto its side.  No one was hurt, but as we cleaned out all the broken glass I lost my desire to do shows.  I still like making pens, but I like it differently now.

I love demonstrating (free is fine---just like to share what I have learned).
And I really enjoy the comments "Wow, you found an EASY way to do THAT!!!  So, now I make pens most often to share easy ways to make very nice pens.

So those who are watching gain some techniques that may help them make the pen THEY want.  That gives me some satisfaction.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 7, 2012)

mredburn said:


> I look for new horizons and challenges, to take the difficult and master it.  I want to make pens that are one of a kind and yet that inspire others to say, "how did he do that ?" and "I can do that", and "that gives me an Idea".




I have to agree with the highlighted section. My main goal is to create a masterpiece in every pen.Does that always happen, not necessarily. Where the average person makes something based on the instruction sheet(and this goes for anything I'm working on, it is not limited to pen making), I'm looking at the different ways to make modifications that will take the overall design over the top! I want my work to stand out above the rest.


----------



## plantman (Jul 7, 2012)

I give most of my pens away to people just to see the pride and joy in there faces knowing that you took the time and effort to make that pen and gave it to them with feeling from your heart. There is no greater payment or satisfaction than a "thank you" and a smile!!!! Jim S


----------



## leehljp (Jul 7, 2012)

Pens are an avenue through which I dream this quote of Author C. Clarke:
"The only way to discover the limits of the possible is to go beyond them into the impossible."

I enjoy "dreaming" and "discovery." I am just now getting back to a place where I can make pens again - with my shop finally having room for the lathe and my pen supplies and tools nicely organized. I am looking forward to see where my imagination will carry me.

Dreaming: Now to start doing the things that I "imagine" and "design in my mind" and playing them out on the lathe. 

Discovery: What can be done and what skills need to be improved to accomplish it. One "skill" discovery for me - was how to turn some wood blanks so smooth to the perfect size that they do not need to be sanded. A "design" discover was a segmented pen that I just happened to "throw" together and didn't think that much of it until LOML urged me to post a picture. 

What: To be like Eagle in discovery and design imagination.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 7, 2012)

Soon after I started making pens, my primary goal was to be able to make pens that people would recognize I made them just by looking at the pen.  Second to that are learning new techniques, relaxation in the shop, and seeing a smile on someones face when you give them a hand made pen.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 7, 2012)

To strive for better quality In each pen in the hope that through innovation and personal expression I can bring some of my home state and art to others in a functional form that will be a meaningful part of there lives. (Yes I know "it's a pen" but I look at anything I make in this light. I really like the Native Alaskan ideal that for something to be truly beautiful it needs to be useful.)

Haven't posted many pics of work lately because I need to take it in a new direction. Working the bugs out of some techniques and refitting a bit......


----------



## watch_art (Jul 7, 2012)

To have fun.
To give them away to kids.
To make something I would want to use.
To pay for my kid's daycare bill!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 7, 2012)

Several things I thought of;

To add to "make pens that people look at and say "How'd he do that?"" I like to tell them how or at least pass on a couple tips...what can that hurt.
Help facilitate others making pens...sending blanks or kits here and there when possible. 
Make pens that people want to buy or take their idea and make it round. 
Have fun, if it's not...it's a job and I have 2 of those


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jul 7, 2012)

1. To have fun
2. To stay out of trouble 

All the other words about challenging, creating, Unique, one-of-a-kind, etc. etc. Are just a means to #1.  I want to do all those things as long as it remains fun.


----------



## PenPal (Jul 7, 2012)

My Goal As A Pen Person,

Very proud to this day of my first a Perfume Pen made from Huon Pine Burl for Wilma actually found great happiness that continues to this day from the 1970,s.

A satisfying occasion was eight years ago in a weeks time celebrating with Wilma our 5o th
Wedding Anniversary and making pens for all the male members of me and Wilmas indeed our family once again all modified Slimlines in guess what 3000 yr old Huon Pine Burl. Wilma
hand made small lidded boxes with a piece of her wedding dress in and a piece of my sleeveless pullover I wore on that winters day for all the girls. We total 70 plus now.

I am fortunate indeed free from envy and therefore not driven by grandeur of money or greed in my chosen hobby, live within my means and do good things as often as I possibly can within and out of my hobby.

Over the years and around the world indeed and I have visited many many countries it gives me great delight to have shared a tremendous journey with people who have added to my joy.

This forum and others increase my understanding but like that American Singer no matter what I make I do it my way. Being Colour Blind in race, creed or religeon is a great freedom for me allowing the Golden Rule to shine in our home.

So briefly I like to share and see and experience, glad you asked.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## David M (Jul 7, 2012)

try do do better on the next one , and try something a little different. 
David


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 7, 2012)

1. to keep getting better
2. to makes pens, etc that people want to buy
3 earn a supplemental income
4. to enjoy what I'm doing


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jul 7, 2012)

I turned my first pen last year when I was 13 and I can and can't be proud of it. I had a perfect satin finish on it, it was smooth, and the wood and the components lined up in just the right way. I ran in from my shop to show mom and dad and it had worked out there fine but when I brought it in it wouldn't twist I soon realized that YOU DON'T GLUE IN THE TRANSMISSION. I still have that pen in my room and every time I see it I remember there is and there isn't a time to use glue when making a pen. But still after many other pens my main goal is to be able to make the better pen kit that someone my age or younger can use when they start making pens.:wink:


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 7, 2012)

To turn a piece of history.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 7, 2012)

To enjoy myself.


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 7, 2012)

My goal is to do my best and accept nothing less. I can be impatient, so I force myself to slow down and think about what I'm doing, to start over and do it right rather settle for less or give up. To help achieve my goal, I spend all the time I can studying fine pens and fine pen making, and I invest all I can in good tools and material.

A related topic is _Why do I do this?_ I do it because I love both process and product. When I say _process,_ I mean more than just making a pen. I mean reading and visiting websites. I mean lying in bed thinking about how to do whatever has me stumped. I love problem-solving.

When I say _product,_ I mean both the pens we make and the beautiful brand-name pens. I'm so attracted to a variety of pens that I could never just do kitless, for example. I love segmented pens and am anxious to do more. I love trying new kits--and there always seem to be new ones--just did a Virage ballpoint and loved it. And recently I've come to love writing with a fountain pen.

Interesting thread! Glad the question was thrown out there.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 7, 2012)

*Extension of a passion*

It's hard to put down a single goal for my pen making. 

My mission statement might look something like this:
To make fine writing instruments that continually WOWs viewers and recipients, while delivering a standard of exceptional quality.

My character is that of a learner and a creator. I love learning new things (at least when something peaks my interest I want to learn about it) and I love the feeling of satisfaction that comes from from seeing the final product of something I've created. And although I'm far behind many that post on these forums that have gone on to kitless products, I keep upping the ante on what I can do around the kits (component sets if you will) as a basis. And with all the new blank materials to try, I find a wealth of options to try and learn from without branching out further... yet...

Ultimately I want to have an enjoyable hobby that is self supporting for my retirement years, which is still at least 15 years away, and maybe that's my goal. 

Penturning is the first of many hobbies I've had over the years that I've been able to monetize into something that can support itself. Not me too, but itself at least. This is somewhat of a mandate as well, due to a journey I started in 2008 to become debt free before I turn 60, so if the penturning doesn't support itself, it doesn't happen. 

And each pen is a small project that can be seen through to completion for the gratification of a job well done, which doesn't happen with many bigger projects I take on, so it's very rewarding to me and something worth continuing with. This also extends into turning other larger items where I have more opportunities for self expression in larger objects such as bowls, vessels, platters, etc. 

Any way I look at it, it's an educational, challenging and fun journey!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 7, 2012)

This is a great post and thread. Thanks to the OP for posing the question.

I was thinking about this while I was making a pen this afternoon. I've decided the statement below is the answer:

*My goal is to maximize the beauty of the wood or the artist's handiwork while making a pen.*


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 8, 2012)

When I first started about 3 years ago my goal was just to learn about turning in general and pens what was I started with. When I was younger (from 7-10yrs old) I would spend every weekend with my Grandfather. Most of the time we were in his woodworking shop. He didn't make pens, but lots of spindle work and some flatwork. I loved every minute of it and wanted to bring that back to my life. He passed when I was only 10 so it took a while but I got there.

After I got started and got decent my goal changed to becoming better and better and never giving up. I never thought of it for the money, but I quickly learned how expensive this can be! Finding out that I'm good a casting really helped relieve that pressure and now it pays for the pen stuff and more. 

I really like Bruce Robbins goal. To have our work speak for itself as to who the maker is. That's something I'd like for myself as well. I have a long way to go, but I have a huge notebook FULL of ideas/designs that I can finally try now that I've learned how to make all my own components. Metalwork is one next step up from here.


----------



## Monty (Jul 8, 2012)

My main goal is to have fun and have this hobby pay for itself. This entails developing methods to make unique artful pens.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll answer this slightly different, but mostly in agreement with Smitty and Monty... I started turning because it looked like fun and I loved the beauty of what you could do with wood.  I don't do so many pens now as I did in the beginning, I would rather turn other things now, bowls, pepper mills, hollow forms etc.... I spend most evenings on the computer looking at other's turnings for ideas and for a challenge to try something different.
My main goal though is to have something to do in my retirement that will keep me alive, something to enjoy, and hopefully something that will pay its own way.  
When I do shows, it great to sell a few pieces, but it's also very gratifying to hear all the compliments... if I had my choice I would hear the compliments, then take their money.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Jul 8, 2012)

My goal is pretty simple, to have fun and try new things even if those new things for me has been done before by others. I've sold a couple, donated a couple, and made some great friends here, but it's still about just having fun for me...wish I could be home to turn the lathe on now, ha ha ha


----------



## Mapster (Jul 8, 2012)

My goal is to make each pen something that I will be proud of. I want to try things that have not been attempted, and push the limits of my skills. And when I make a pen specifically for a customer, I want them to love it more than they thought they could.


----------



## BSea (Jul 8, 2012)

My goal is to never have to do production pen making.  I enjoy the journey of pen making.  It's almost a letdown when I finish one. . . . . . . . . . almost.  I love trying new things, and I rarely make a standard kit pen anymore without some sort of modification.

Probably the most fun I've had making pens has been in the 2 PITH events I've participated in.  In both cases, I really pushed my personal limits, and had a real blast.  

I probably give away 5 to 1 over what I sell.  But that's ok.  I didn't get in to this to make money.  I don't intend to ever do shows.  Not only does that involve production, but it also means manning a booth.  I've done enough trade shows in my life to know I hate them.


----------



## Chasper (Jul 9, 2012)

As a former wood carver, stone sculptor, and lithic reduction tool maker, I'm fascinated with artistry that involves peeling away the clutter and revealing the art inside.  Despite my history as a serial artist wannabe, my alter ego is that of a business innovator.  After a long and rewarding career of starting and managing businesses for others, I discovered that organizing and planning business ventures is my deepest vocational passion.  Creating and operating a tiny little business, unrestricted by typical corporate governance and not bogged down in financial drivers, is serious fun. 

Pen making is not a hobby and not just a form of artistic expression for me.  My hobby is operating a micro business, pens and related items are the primary product offer for this tiny business.  This business can only succeed if I constantly and creatively innovate on the product side, make all the right moves at the right time in the marketing area, fine tune the operational issues, and pay close attention to the finances.  Every now and then I even have to deal with HR issues, I have to stop and tell myself to work harder and smarter.

 So far the product side of this enterprise is doing well, thanks IAP for all the innovative ideas.  The marketing side is fine, sales are growing nicely.  The finances aren’t exactly glorious, top line is good but the bottom line is a little stunted.   Operationally things are working, except for the production line (that’s me) that tends find excuses to dream up marketing ideas instead of keeping the lathe spinning.

By no means is this work all about making money, but sales are how we keep score in the world of business.  A few years ago when I started doing shows I decided I was going to sell a million dollars worth of pens in 10 years; now I think I should be able to do better than that.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 9, 2012)

I have two primary goals as a pen maker.

1. To provide pens from those of us who honor the Servicemen and women so deserving of our appreciation.
and
2. To produce something as memorable and magnificent as this:


----------



## Alzey (Jul 9, 2012)

My goal is to have fun, reduce stress, be creative, and improve my skills and techniques.  I hope to eventually produce a pen worthy of the front page.  Since I have only been turning about 9 months, that is going to be 10+ years away


----------



## Haynie (Jul 9, 2012)

I started with the sole goal of having fun.  Now I am in the frame of mind to make something completely new completely by me.


----------



## Gilrock (Jul 9, 2012)

I think my problem is I have no goals for pen making.  I got interested in learning how to make them and I've done that.  Now I'm stuck with a case full of pens and no interest in trying to be a pen seller.  I've lost motivation to spend money for materials to make another pen just to sit on the counter and stare at.  So I think this will be something I end up just doing on and off.  I find with most hobbies I spend a lot of money and get really good at it then I get bored and need another new thing to learn.  So I just bought a drum set for my next conquest.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> I think my problem is I have no goals for pen making. I got interested in learning how to make them and I've done that. Now I'm stuck with a case full of pens and no interest in trying to be a pen seller. I've lost motivation to spend money for materials to make another pen just to sit on the counter and stare at. So I think this will be something I end up just doing on and off. I find with most hobbies I spend a lot of money and get really good at it then I get bored and need another new thing to learn. So I just bought a drum set for my next conquest.


My heart goes out to your family and any nearby neighbors.:biggrin:


----------



## 1stRaymond (Jul 9, 2012)

I craft the pens to give to people I meet and associate with.  I have yet to sell one and I don't think I would get any enjoyment out of selling one.  I love seeing the looks on peoples faces when I tell them I crafted the pen I handed them and it is theirs to keep or pass on to someone else.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 9, 2012)

I find having people enjoy the story, uniqueness, and/or materials of the pen I made enough to pay for it as the main reason I keep making them. Most often (not always)  those who get one for nothing regard it with as much value. I find they who pay, tend to care more about and for the pen, more than those who receive one as a gift, unless it was provided as a prize or incentive. I would still make them if people were unwilling to pay, but since they request me to make them for money, I get to make more than I would otherwise.The fact that so many are eager to purchase them is also an encouragement for me to make them with more skill and integrity. 
I give them to family members as I know they feel it was something more than one bought at a store, even if I made it poorly.


----------



## chriselle (Jul 9, 2012)

Why?? ..... The narcissistic pursuit of glowing accolades, of course. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Wright (Jul 9, 2012)

I worked for 32 years, now I won't to have fun. Pen turning to me is just that! Have fun.


----------



## lsweeney (Jul 9, 2012)

*"OCD"*

Penturning, just another thing in a long list of what I do, have done, and will do again. Makes me happy, for a little while then, on to something else.......


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 9, 2012)

Interesting to think about. I guess my main goal as I make each new pen is to make something spectacular. My goals for penmaking in general are (in priority order):



 Enjoy myself. I mean this on a macro level... even if I have a bad day in the shop, I learn things and get better. The reward may be delayed, but it's still there.
Express myself. I'm always thinking about design, and I like turning my ideas into 3D objects. I just wish they always came out as I imagined. 
Improve my skillz.
Impress people. (Yeah, no one wants to say that, but I'm trying to be honest here.):redface:
Make beer money. :beer:


----------

